# My Jupiter 2 Upper Deck Sketches



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

If you are looking for my upper deck drawings and they are no longer attached to the messages below, please PM me (Starseeker) and I can email them to you. There are occasional long periods where I'm not active here but I do lurk and eventually I do check my messages. The thirty-some files posted here are 60-90k each or the original approx 11" x 17" drawings 600-900k each. So you would need reasonably high speed internet. 


As a little kid, I was a huge Lost in Space fan. As an older kid, I still loved the hardware, the first season stuff, and of course the Jupiter 2. My Grail kit was always a 1/24 scale model of my beloved saucer. As Supersnipe, I sent endless letters to Fox begging for the blueprints of the ships on their shows. I must have finally driven someone insane, as one day two two inch thick packages arrived in my mailbox. On another thread I’ve posted my conversion of the original Fox blueprints of the early Seaview into its series incarnations, as well as copies of the original control room and sail and flying sub. But it is the Jupiter 2 that I most loved. Some of the blueprints were for the pilot version, some for details of the 2nd season version. Our winters are really long and cold this far north. Twenty plus years ago I spent a lot of time copying, tracing, and drawing and not only made plans for my own 1/24 scale J2 but drew every single detail of the exterior and interior upper and lower decks that I could find.

Season 2 cross is a bit of a hybrid diagram. It shows the dimensions and angle of the 2nd season control panel, plus the curved crash doors of the 4' miniature. 
The walls behind the ladder and the glide tube are vertical to the ceiling. They would not fit inside the straight sided set, and the locker room wouldn’t fit into any Jupiter 2.

Astrogator shades are way too dark. But they show do the contrasting panels that lasted throughout the series. The tops and sides of the top fins, as well as a band around the edge of the last ring outside the glass dome are polished metal.

Attachments moved to:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/home/jkirkphotos/allalbums


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Those were the days of imperial measurement idiocy, so all the drawings here are in scales divisible by 12. I had finished the Jupiter 2, Chariot (posted in another thread) and all the 1st season equipment, and was just beginning two very large pages stacking the upper and lower decks on top of each other when the Alpha Control Technical Manual was announced. Since I had a vague idea of printing and selling these sheets (and no doubt spring came), I lost wind in finishing the last few pages. I did send some of this stuff to Phillip Lubin and we corresponded briefly. The Alpha Control Technical Manual is the single best resource on the Jupiter 2 produced and if it’s still available, it’s a must have.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Whenever a measurement is stated on the attachments, it is from a Fox blueprint. None of the measurements are made up. 
Everyone reading this knows that there were 3 main versions of the interior of the J2. The first was the pilot, which had a 5" step in the centre of floor and instead of the glide tube and ladder, the side panels from the galley formed the back walls of the upper deck. My drawings are all on 11x14" sheets, so some of them continue across attachments. The 1st season upper deck was continuous with the straight sided exterior set, straight sided because its impossible to bend arborite into a compound curve. The 5" step was removed with the addition of the Robot, and the ceiling/wall girders, walls, control panels, etc, gained a 5" toe. Control panels were added under the main viewports and the angle of the under-window desk changed slightly. In the 2nd season, the exterior set gained curved walls, the main controls and viewports were changed, upper deck instruments were redressed slightly, the ceiling gained new high vertical panels, and we got to play Where’s the Astrogator? In the 3d season, well, the changes got too absurd to bother with. Won't go there.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

So I've cleaned these drawing up a bit from my previous postings, adjusted the brightness and contrast a bit, and made a couple more small corrections. And a biggie: the side view of the main control panel computer in a post above - I've meant to angle its top for decades, only now just remembered.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

The circuitry board is a real bear to try to scan and copy at any resolution. It's a photoshopped amalgam from all the decent photos and screen grabs I could find.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hope I have enough space to post all this.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

And this is the last of them. Again.
As always, if you find any errors (tho I do leave a tiny, tiny error in one every once in a while as a sort of signature, nothing that would ever effect a model, just a light or a switch or a letter), please let me know. 
Hope these will be of some use. And I'll try to leave them here as long as I have space.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple color phots from the first season that (except the first) I've not seen anywhere else. Even when their clothes were the same color (blues for tops and bottoms, say) they were contrasting shades.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Trying to reproduce color accurately is impossible, but despite the poor quality, these should give you a very general idea of the mostly gray color scheme of the first season J2. The costumes and sets on the other hand were brilliantly colored.
Note the polished steel panel inset into the top of the sliding platform under the hatch. And at least the flat portion of the floor inside the airlock also has a polished steel panel almost as wide as the airlock floor. I suspect they used steel here instead of plywood to give strength to the very thin floors in both areas.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Wow! That was a lot of work!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Good photos of the original J2 hero:

http://www.lostintoys.com/museum/j2prop.html

Good photos of the original launch pad and gantries:

http://members.aol.com/IDICPage/Jupiter2.html


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Full size Gemini 12, and the J2 mock-up.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Original, late-type fusion core.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Original non-hero four-footer on original launch pad. First photo from Jup2.com. Note the railing on the circular deck is blue.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Someday I'll update my launch tower. It's missing a lot of detail. Oh, rats, just exceeded my attachment quota. Well, here's one picture, anyway.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Luckily I have an alter ego.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm the one who climbed on the super-sized J-2 "miniature" and I'd just like to make clear here that I did not measure it. I believe that one of the Fox plans specifies in the notes that a model was to be made at around ten feet in diameter but I'd have to go back through them all to find it and that is not easy. The post on my web site was a guess for illustrating just how huge this thing was, not for providing exacting information.

BTW, thanks for making these drawings available to everyone. We need more public-spirited people such as yourself.

Phil Broad


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Ah, ha! - you're the person! I've been trying to remember who - and obviously I mis-remembered there being a measurement. I just said in response to you on another thread: your site is just the best. Great stuff there that I've never seen anywhere else. Thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

And the biggest "model" of them all!

(from http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/lis-j2/index.html)


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Got a couple screen captures today of a 4' Jupiter 2. They're the best edge-on views that I could find, if anyone is interested in comparing them to various blueprints. One comparison with my "reconstruction" is over on: 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=61398&d=1213828914


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

In that last shot above of the mock-up you are looking at the east face of the huge "mill" on the "olympic" side of the Fox lot. Not only was it the biggest set construction facility that I've ever seen, it was also where the miniature storage area was, located over the offices on the North side. What a great toy shop!!

Remember that horrible TV show "Project UFO" about the Air Force "Bluebook" investigations into the UFO phenom? It was based on the actual case reports sent to the Air Force and in one episode, they uncovered a "con operation" where people were being bilked out of their cash to fund the development of a new type of flying machine, which happened to be a saucer in shape. At the end of the story they explained that the saucer that was being used as bait for the suckers had been "bought from a movie studio"!

But which saucer was it? There have not been that many built over the years for films and we know that the LIS ship was destroyed by the studio. I always wondered about this. We do know that the J57 survived a long time at MGM and what became of the ship from "Day the Earth Stood Still"? Other possibilities? Unfortunately we don't know when the real event occurred so fitting it into a specific time frame is not possible (unless someone has a copy of the actual case file).

Which of our saucers has this "checkered past"?

Phil


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

That is very cool, both the setting of the picture and the UFO story. I wonder how many Jupiter 2s there were? Somewhere I once saw a photo from City Beneath the Sea (I think) that had circled at least 6, maybe 8 Jupiter 2s, all with the windows cut all around. Wonder what happened to all of them, and the Gemini 12, if the fake UFO might have been one? What happened to the 16"? What happened to the 3' Enterprise? 
World's best toyshop, indeed.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

starseeker2 said:


> ...I wonder how many Jupiter 2s there were? Somewhere I once saw a photo from City Beneath the Sea (I think) that had circled at least 6, maybe 8 Jupiter 2s, all with the windows cut all around. Wonder what happened to all of them, and the Gemini 12, if the fake UFO might have been one? What happened to the 16"?...


The "Jupiter 2 Files" page @ Jup2.com has some of your info:

http://jupiter2.freeyellow.com/root/j2filesi.htm


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

That site is a wonderful find! Thanks! 

The mention that he has this huge blueprint, and shows shot of part of one which looks like the original of what is reproduced in the LIS Technical Manual, and which I redrew and incorporated into "Jupiter2s", above, made me wonder just how accurate that profile in the drawing/plan might be (D'oh! - why didn't I use the "10' Hero" drawing??). 
I wouldn't have believed this in a million years, but the profile on that blueprint seems an almost perfect match over the screen capture of the 4' J2 I made yesterday. The main viewport seems a bit different (but that could be a slight shift in my overlay - I'm a total amateur at this sort of thing), but the shape of the hull and flashing light unit seem absolutely spot on. Or close enough within a very small margin of error, given that the models were never made perfectly symmetrically (or so I've heard). That profile above, the blueprint repro'd in Technical Manual, does in fact seem to be a what the 4' hero (and 10' hero) was based on. 
The plan does exist???!!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The fellow who made that web site has quite the "fevered imagination". He spends quite a bit of time trying to determine what a 4-foot J-2 would look like next to the rock tower seen in the pilot crash scene without stopping to consider that the 10-foot model he is trying to claim was used for the shot would be a full five times the size of the two-foot disc being used in Jim Key video. He further takes the "new miniature" note on the plans to somehow mean "second" miniature. Please, "new" means "new", as in "never had before".

I will make one thing clear right now, that 10-foot model was never used for "flying" scenes. Why? Because it must have weighed 300 pound or more. Sure, it is possible to wire-fly a model that heavy but the FX guys aren't stupid and they don't have unlimited budgets either. When something is intended to be wire-flown, they make it light. Light means that it is easier to handle and easier (read "cheaper") to suspend for shooting. The big model was built for one thing, showing the ship on the ground with the Chariot driving out (they were the same scale) and perhaps for showing the Pod being launched (there was a Pod that scale too). Now, before anyone jumps up and says that the "Pod launch" would be a "flying" scene too, stop to consider that the big J-2 would be placed upside down on a stand and the Pod pulled up and out of the open bay, the camera being mounted upside down too. Don't go making things more complicated than they need to be because you can be certain that the FX didn't.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Now that there is another model of the J2 coming out and a lot of interest in the J2 being generated, I thought I'd re-post the drawings I had posted here ages ago. This time around I've stitched them together into one piece each. These are smaller size images of ones that I've sent to Ductape for his Jupiter 2 Detail and Color project. All the images below are 12" wide at 90 dpi. The one's I sent to Ductape are 17" and 150, 500 to 1000 k each.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

These are the same drawings I posted before with a few revisions based on all the blueprints and photos that I've collected from the Net in the last decade: a couple added dimensions, some added labels to the control panels, and thanks to a question from either Ron Gross or Gary Kerr, I realized that I had the interior hatch in the wrong place, and corrected it. Well, there are actually two slightly different locations for the inner hatch, according to contradictory blueprints I found on-line. The second location is a little more outboard. I'm sticking with the blueprint that shows it a little more inboard as that gives just a bit more headroom.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This is for all those of us who really hate the 3d season version of the Jupiter 2 and want to convert it to a 1st season version.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I remember someone in a thread somewhere here saying how big the upper deck was, how much wasted space there was. Actually, the upper deck is quite small and effeciently designed. The distance between the edge of the lowered astrogator and the foot of the wall beams is less than 7', not much wider than the reach of John Robinson's outstretched arms.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And, as always, if anyone finds any mistakes or omissions, please post.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll leave these up here as long as I can, before I run out of attachment space.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The profiles showing a curved outer hull represent my 1/24 model, not any blueprint shape. 
Hope these are of some use!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Those are Excellent!!!


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

X15-A2 said:


> In that last shot above of the mock-up you are looking at the east face of the huge "mill" on the "olympic" side of the Fox lot. Not only was it the biggest set construction facility that I've ever seen, it was also where the miniature storage area was, located over the offices on the North side. What a great toy shop!!
> 
> Remember that horrible TV show "Project UFO" about the Air Force "Bluebook" investigations into the UFO phenom? It was based on the actual case reports sent to the Air Force and in one episode, they uncovered a "con operation" where people were being bilked out of their cash to fund the development of a new type of flying machine, which happened to be a saucer in shape. At the end of the story they explained that the saucer that was being used as bait for the suckers had been "bought from a movie studio"!
> 
> ...


I thought I remembered a scene from one of those UFO episodes showing a semi-buried saucer that had crashed. If I am correct, it was a large Jupiter Or maybe a four footer and some depth of field t v trickery.


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

JAT said:


> I thought I remembered a scene from one of those UFO episodes showing a semi-buried saucer that had crashed. If I am correct, it was a large Jupiter Or maybe a four footer and some depth of field t v trickery.


The shot you are thinking of was the J2 was from an episode of "In Search Of"....


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Punchcard76 said:


> The shot you are thinking of was the J2 was from an episode of "In Search Of"....


Thanks. Now, do you know if that was the 10 footer?


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

JAT said:


> Thanks. Now, do you know if that was the 10 footer?


I don't think it was the 10 footer. The way they filmed it, it looked like the back of it was setting in a pile of dirt, half way covered up.
It was one of the Gemini 12's. They filmed it using forced aspect, to make it look bigger. 
I could be wrong, but I think it was season 1, episode 21 about UFO'S.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Okay, I meant "C57D".

Old Timers disease...


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

Punchcard76 said:


> I don't think it was the 10 footer. The way they filmed it, it looked like the back of it was setting in a pile of dirt, half way covered up.
> It was one of the Gemini 12's. They filmed it using forced aspect, to make it look bigger.
> I could be wrong, but I think it was season 1, episode 21 about UFO'S.


I found it "In Search Of..." episode "UFO Coverups"

View it here at : http://media.abovetopsecret.com/media/2754/In_Search_Of_UFO_Coverups_-_Jesse_Marcel/
Go to the end about 14:24 thru 15:47 of the program to see it.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

the soldier even added a fusion core to his drawing


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

And there she is, in all her belated glory. The Gemini XII, no hatch, no portholes (and for some reason, no upper dome), but with that great front viewport. She looks big, though not the 30 something feet they mention. Thank you for posting this, brings back a kind of eerie deja vu. Jeff


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

What's interesting? If I'm remembering right, this was shot long after 'City Beneath the Sea', so at least ONE model seems to have escaped the mutilation, yes?

(of course I foolishly believe that they still had the 'bucks' for the various Jupiter 2 sizes and they just went ahead and pulled new skins and chopped into THOSE to make Pacifica's main building group. No way to really tell, sad to say)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Starseeker

Excelent drawings!!! I downloaded everything, thank you.

I have only two coments, if you permit:

1) I think that in the wall section at the right of the airlock, the energy control panel is a little bit wider than the panels for the inertial guidance system and the atomic clock; and

2) The wall that suports the cabin pressure control doesn't seem to make a 90 degrees angle with the wallbeam to the left, but goes straight ahead until intercection the mentioned wallbeam.

Thanks


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fernando: 
1. You're probably right about that. When the G12 was changed to the J2, installing the airlock required that the circuitry, general alarm, computer octant be moved closer to the center of the ship so that the hatch could slide open. That would mean that the unit needed to be narrowed. They couldn't narrow the circuitry unit so they must have narrowed one or both of the other two units. I don't know whether I realized that in time for my drawing or not.
2. That stupid corner!!! I don't know how many times I've changed it. I don't know if it varied from the first season to the second or from episode to episode (it's been a long time), but sometimes I'm sure it makes a sharp angle, other times I'm sure it makes a right angle. It did change, I'm sure. I went with the right angle because this picture (cropped and inverted to show it as clearly as I can, tho it's not a great image here). This pictures shows the wall intersecting with the floor just where the computer wall would if there was no toe in.

The glide tube blueprint posted on another thread made me think: wait, what's wrong with that blueprint? It doesn't have the right number of ribs. I checked a photo and, no, it's my drawing that doesn't have the right number of ribs. So I'm fixing that mistake and will repost those two today or tomorrow.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> Fernando:
> 1. You're probably right about that. When the G12 was changed to the J2, installing the airlock required that the circuitry, general alarm, computer octant be moved closer to the center of the ship so that the hatch could slide open. That would mean that the unit needed to be narrowed. They couldn't narrow the circuitry unit so they must have narrowed one or both of the other two units. I don't know whether I realized that in time for my drawing or not.
> 2. That stupid corner!!! I don't know how many times I've changed it. I don't know if it varied from the first season to the second or from episode to episode (it's been a long time), but sometimes I'm sure it makes a sharp angle, other times I'm sure it makes a right angle. It did change, I'm sure. I went with the right angle because this picture (cropped and inverted to show it as clearly as I can, tho it's not a great image here). This pictures shows the wall intersecting with the floor just where the computer wall would if there was no toe in.
> 
> The glide tube blueprint posted on another thread made me think: wait, what's wrong with that blueprint? It doesn't have the right number of ribs. I checked a photo and, no, it's my drawing that doesn't have the right number of ribs. So I'm fixing that mistake and will repost those two today or tomorrow.


Please forgive me starseeker, I hope you don't mind my reposting your photos inverted......:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

How stupid can I be? Here's a revised glide tube with the seven, not 8, bars in the cage. Also, there's been some discussion of the navigation blister above the glide tube, so I thought I'd add the detail to this drawing as well as add a page showing the three views of the navigational equipment. The blueprint I took this from was missing a few small details, like the exact axles used to attach the wheels to the tracks and whether the tracks were inboard or outboard of the wheels. But the tracks were attached to the circular base of the dome and the sextant rode around its inside circumferance. The eyepiece stayed fixed and the star lenses moved in all directions. I can't tell if the sun lens moved or was fixed. 
On the miniature, the hatch for the navigation dome wasn't over the glide tube position. It was actually about half way over the top of the other side of the ladder. The ladder also has an "open/close" button near its top for another sliding hatch. On the full scale mock up, the pilot dome was over the ladder position. 
One more revised glide tube sheet to come, as soon as I fix it. Sigh. It's enough to make a grown man cry.
I rescanned a portion of that photo. About as clear as I can do. I've seen blueprints with at least three variations of that corner or the corner/utility door.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> How stupid can I be? Here's a revised glide tube with the seven, not 8, bars in the cage. Also, there's been some discussion of the navigation blister above the glide tube, so I thought I'd add the detail to this drawing as well as add a page showing the three views of the navigational equipment. The blueprint I took this from was missing a few small details, like the exact axles used to attach the wheels to the tracks and whether the tracks were inboard or outboard of the wheels. But the tracks were attached to the circular base of the dome and the sextant rode around its inside circumferance. The eyepiece stayed fixed and the star lenses moved in all directions. I can't tell if the sun lens moved or was fixed.
> On the miniature, the hatch for the navigation dome wasn't over the glide tube position. It was actually about half way over the top of the other side of the ladder. The ladder also has an "open/close" button near its top for another sliding hatch. On the full scale mock up, the pilot dome was over the ladder position.
> One more revised glide tube sheet to come, as soon as I fix it. Sigh. It's enough to make a grown man cry.
> I rescanned a portion of that photo. About as clear as I can do. I've seen blueprints with at least three variations of that corner or the corner/utility door.


Is this any better?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Starseeker, thanks so much for the sketches. Now if the drooling will stop.

teslabe, darker IS better!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> I've seen blueprints with at least three variations of that corner or the corner/utility door.


Yes, there should been some. On the 2nd season the diference is clear. What do you think of these 2 shots?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Teslabe: that sound you hear in the middle of the night wasn't the cat knocking something over. That was the sound from way up here of my jaw hitting the desk. That's amazing! They don't look my my feeble sketches at all. I'm going to pm you and ask if you want me to e mail you the large files to play with. The original of the one I'm attaching here is about 900k. 

Fernando: yes, I've been looking at the raised framing of the panels and comparing that to the ribs. In the freezing section, they are spaced quite a bit farther apart from each other and from the ribs. In the circuitry section, they are very tight. I'm assuming they didn't re-build the units, just trimmed the space around them. I also use the raised panels on the sides of the ribs to try to determine how far back the walls are set from the center of the ship. In some places the ribs are very visible, in others not so much of them can be seen. The air pressure control corner does change over time. 

I went over that fisheye lens view (posted above) with a pair of dividers and measured all the sections. That photo is really good. The space between the lighted ribs is exactly the same all around and the lighted panels all around are also equal. So no distortion to speak of. When they built the Gemini 12, there was no airlock and the circuity/alarm/computer panel was set at the same radius as the freezing panels. When the modified it into the Jupiter 2, the circuitry/alarm/computer panels had to be moved toward the center to allow the hatch to slide behind. That meant that those panels had to be narrowed to fit between the lighted ribs. The circuitry section and the alarm/gyroscope section in the fisheye photo are exactly the same size as the individual sections in the freezing area. They left those units alone. The computer unit is much narrowed. That's where they trimmed. I don't know how visible it is in the attachments above, but you can also see the angle in the toe-in doesn't match the joint between the alarm and computer units. So the circuitry (which would have been impossible to modify much anyway) and the alarm units match the standard freezing and galley units (which were on the upper deck on the G12). All they reframed was the computer. Will expand my circuitry and alarm units and shrink the computer, this weekend?

Meanwhile, here's the corrected elevator section. Finally. I checked and I did it wrong in my lower deck drawings, too. Aaarugh! I'll fix that after I study the circuitry some more. This is great! Way back when I first posted these, the intention was not only to share them but also to see if anyone could spot errors. I could care less about pretty drawings (obviously, sigh) but I'd really like to be as accurate as possible. Solve some of the mysteries of the Jupiter 2 that have been bugging me for years. Discovery new mysteries. Fun!

Thanks!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> Teslabe: that sound you hear in the middle of the night wasn't the cat knocking something over. That was the sound from way up here of my jaw hitting the desk. That's amazing! They don't look my my feeble sketches at all. I'm going to pm you and ask if you want me to e mail you the large files to play with. The original of the one I'm attaching here is about 900k.


Hi Jay, I'm embarrassed..... It's really easy cleaning your very nice drawing, although higher res copies would help alot.:thumbsup: These are fantastic drawings full of some great info. Keep them coming.....:wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's the revised general alarm wall. As Fernando mentioned, the circuitry panel is a noticably wide unit. Using the fish eye view from above and digital calipers, I measured the base of the circuitry unit in that small photo to be about 13.5 mm wide. The gyroscope unit is about 12.8 mm wide. And the computer unit is about 10.2 mm wide. In the scale of my drawing, that would make them 98mm, 92.9 mm, and 74 mm wide respectively. 
98 mm would make the circuitry unit wider than the standard panels in the freezing and galley areas, wider than it was originally by an inch or two actual size, which doesn't make much sense. 
The combined widths of the circuitry and gyroscope units exactly matches the combined widths of the two standard, unaltered units. That could make sense. So I divided the difference and re-drew them as two standard units. I narrowed the computer unit, which also makes sense. The clear bottom of the unit was always too wide in my drawing for my liking. The tape reel unit was replaced between the pilot and the fist season, when the whole wall was moved forward to accomodate the hatch so it's possible that it was replaced with a narrower unit that fit the narrower space. 
Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.
Now I have to revise the floor plan of this area to match. 
As soon as I think I'm finished (since changes in one area overlap other areas in the most unexpected ways), I'll send Teslabe the large files. Tomorrow?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Here's the revised general alarm wall. As Fernando mentioned, the circuitry panel is a noticably wide unit. Using the fish eye view from above and digital calipers, I measured the base of the circuitry unit in that small photo to be about 13.5 mm wide. The gyroscope unit is about 12.8 mm wide. And the computer unit is about 10.2 mm wide. In the scale of my drawing, that would make them 98mm, 92.9 mm, and 74 mm wide respectively.
> 98 mm would make the circuitry unit wider than the standard panels in the freezing and galley areas, wider than it was originally by an inch or two actual size, which doesn't make much sense.
> The combined widths of the circuitry and gyroscope units exactly matches the combined widths of the two standard, unaltered units. That could make sense. So I divided the difference and re-drew them as two standard units. I narrowed the computer unit, which also makes sense. The clear bottom of the unit was always too wide in my drawing for my liking. The tape reel unit was replaced between the pilot and the fist season, when the whole wall was moved forward to accomodate the hatch so it's possible that it was replaced with a narrower unit that fit the narrower space.
> Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> ...


Hi Starseeker
I guess that the control panels that are placed above the 3 panel walls (circuitry, gyroscope and tape reel/atomic clock), should be positioned exactly in the center (both verticaly and horizontaly) of those inclined top panels. In fact, I guess that the problem, if so, is only the vertical position.
This is just an insignificant detail.
Thanks for the excelent drawings.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Good catch, Fernando!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Two last revised/finished (?) drawings. I even tried to get the right holes in the freezing tube mesh (10 down, anyway - haven't got a clue as to how many across).


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I think that the curved top of the elevator cage have the same diameter of the 7 rings of the cage.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fernando, yes it does, but the soffit in the ceiling protrudes inboard so only a part of the circumference of the curved portion protrudes out, not the whole diameter. It seems to start right about at the point where the large vertical tubes intersect with the ceiling. You can see what I mean with the dashed ceiling soffit lines on the floor plan I posted here or just posted on the Details thread on the Moebius forum.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Bingo!


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I think that the curved top of the elevator cage have the same diameter of the 7 rings of the cage.


so is that now also a weapons storage area through the doorway to the right of the elevator?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It was in the second season, then it converted to the entry way into the Pod in the third season.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I was just cleaning up and putting all these drawings away when I flipped through the binder and looked at the drawings I made of the lower deck. They are the same scales and detail as the upper deck drawings and possibly a little less controversial in that the lower deck barely changed from season to season, just small details of set decoration. 
Would anybody be interested in seeing the lower deck drawings?
I've deleted virtually all my attachments in other threads to make room for the ones posted here. To post my lower deck drawings (or anything else anywhere else) I'd need to delete these. Which I'd have to again sooner or later regardless. I'd leave these up for a few more weeks before starting a lower deck thread.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

If you are looking for my upper deck drawings and they are no longer attached to the messages above, please PM me and I can email them to you. There are occasional long periods where I'm not active here but I do lurk and eventually I do check my messages. The thirty-some files posted here are 60-90k each or the original approx 11" x 17" drawings 600-900k each. So you would need reasonably high speed internet.


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

JAT said:


> I thought I remembered a scene from one of those UFO episodes showing a semi-buried saucer that had crashed. If I am correct, it was a large Jupiter Or maybe a four footer and some depth of field t v trickery.


That half buried saucer was the Jupiter 2,some say it was the 4 footer others 10.To my knowledge the 10 footer appeared inside the Derelict with legs opening.The 12 inch was used orbiting the Derelict and entering the the starfish opening with the lower windows open.

The show was In search of and not Project UFO.I think a 10 ft J2 was seen in City Beneath the Sea as a full sized backround building in forced perpective with smaller 4 foot J2s .It's the scene where Stuart Whitman is on top of his building and you can see other buildings in the backround.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> ...
> Would anybody be interested in seeing the lower deck drawings?


YES, I AM VERY, VERY INTERESTED!! PLEASE!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I want to see them, too. :thumbsup:

Since Fernando is paying to see them.:jest:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

where it died.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Can't leave well enough alone. Realized that nothing above shows a proper floor to the elevator. What has always been assumed to be ribs attached to the front of the curved top of the elevator control station seems to me to be a couple of handles that stand forward of the curved section. That whole elevator rings all kinds of bells from some buried memory, like it could have been a stand alone unit with a base to stand on and handlebars to hold onto and controls for maneuvering, a complete 1950s or 1960s version of a manned maneuvering unit for EVAs. Weird. Some kind of hand hoild does make sense on the elevator anyway, as there would be nothing else to grab onto if you were travelling up or down while a planet was exploding beneath you. 
So this is a revised sheet. The last. I hope. Then on to the lower deck. Soon.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great drawing! Thanks.
I'm looking foward to see the LD.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

woof359 said:


> where it died.


R.I.P.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here are two more revised pages. For decades I've known that the cross section of the main computer unit was wrong, I just kept forgetting to fix it. Didn't even think of it till yesterday. And added a small annotation to the freezing tube sheet that, as far as I can tell, only one of the six screened panels was missing the bottom cross bar. Hmmmm, it looks like that section is missing the top bar as well. 
I've cleaned up the images considerably, increasing the brightness in most cases and the contrast in all, which has eliminated most of the smudges, dots, and dark edges. They look a lot purdier but I think the detail remains unchanged.
And if anyone can spot any more errors or omissions, please do! 
Anyway, revisions:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And, while I'm at it, corrected the robots power control. This is one tough sheet to scan. I hope it's clearer or as clear as the previous version. Where it's clearer or more attractive, I'm adding to the sheets photoshopped bits of photos or screen grabs.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

I never noticed the lift shaft going up past the cieling.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> ... And added a small annotation to the freezing tube sheet that, as far as I can tell, only one of the six screened panels was missing the bottom cross bar.


They might have recycled the stuff to mount some other equipment, or an alien ship, or whatever. They used to do that all the time. Low budget issues.



woof359 said:


> I never noticed the lift shaft going up past the cieling.


Nor did anybody else. In this image, for example, I`m trying to figure out why could this happen?


----------



## Darth Humorous (Dec 6, 2001)

So that Lando could open the top hatch and rescue Luke? No wait…wrong saga…

Mark


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> They might have recycled the stuff to mount some other equipment, or an alien ship, or whatever. They used to do that all the time. Low budget issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor did anybody else. In this image, for example, I`m trying to figure out why could this happen?


Is this the upper level?


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Of course not, but who cares. I'm paying attention to another "thing".


----------



## JAT (Jan 15, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Of course not, but who cares. I'm paying attention to another "thing".


Have to agree with you there. Judy was woefully under used on the show, in favor of all those insipid story lines revolving around Smith and the robot and Will. Imagine what, with just a little thought, could have been. Put a laser pistol in her hands and some decent dialog and, well, anyway. Sigh.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

In the first 7 posts of this thread, I have re-posted my upper deck sketches. I've gotten a couple of messages from people w/o high speed who said they would like to see them. I'll try to leave them up for a while this time. I've cleaned them up a little, adjusted the brightness and contrast so that they should be a little clearer. And I've made a couple more small corrections.
Happy modeling!


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I used these drawing to make masters for my 1/24 photoetch and decals. I had to clean up the parts I wanted to use considerably and was left with some really nice graphics, and it would make sense that they go back into these drawings where they came from. So I deleted some attachments from above and am posting these new, cleaner, and sometimes corrected (as a lot of pictures of this stuff with tape measures has shown up in the last 20 years) drawings below. There are still a couple more to come.
These are not intended to be correct grey tones. Just something to show contrast of various components. I am considering coloring these, tho. This is just too much fun.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Two with very small changes, just making those panels clearer. Still a couple more to come in a couple of days. Then I can start this with the lower deck.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Okay, the first one colored. I'm surprised color doesn't seem to add anything to file size. This is a 1st season version. The colors are from whatever pictures I could find. The upper deck seems to have been mostly shades of grey in the first season. The green doesn't seem to have appeared until year two. The biggest changes to season 2 were the addition of labels and buttons to the Lift Off Rocket panel and the change from red knobs to white knobs around the radar scanner. 
Edit: just as I'm putting everything away, I open a book accidentally to a first season color picture with a bit of the control panel in it. The knobs were mid grey . 
I think some phono jacks were also added, but I'm not sure. The control panel cover and seat operating buttons appeared and disappeared randomly. 
This rendition looks pretty cool, I have to admit, but I've lost any sense of this being something I drew myself. It looks all computer now. Sigh. I'm not only a rivet counter, I'm a Luddite.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

woof359 said:


> I never noticed the lift shaft going up past the cieling.


It's supposed to line up with the larger of the access panels on the top of the ship. It was never used, but I suppose it would have been nice when you want to get away from the kids and hang out on the roof for a while.


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

That is true but this photo of Marta Kristen is taken in the lower deck elevator. You can tell by the support beam on the left. 


Geminibuildups
www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent point. I was concentrating on the lift shaft comment.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I was looking at her LEGS!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The photo of Judy may also have been taken on the upper deck, the support beam on the left exists on the top deck also. The new Moebius kit features this beam prominantly.


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> Excellent point. I was concentrating on the lift shaft comment.


 Good one!! LOL


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Ductapeforever said:


> The photo of Judy may also have been taken on the upper deck, the support beam on the left exists on the top deck also. The new Moebius kit features this beam prominantly.


This is the LD. You can see an opening between the beam and the wall.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Deleted post.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

Reposted all my upper deck drawings, in order, and in their most current form, starting at the beginning of this thread. Deleted all my previous posts to keep this from becoming too confusing. I think I've done pretty much all I'm going to do on then now. Except for the freezing tube computers, which I still plan to revise and make clearer. Also added a few color pictures from the 1st season which I've not seen anywhere else. If anyone has any 1st season color photos, I'd love to see them!


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Thank you very much, for all of this!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Bringing this thread back up. Just reposted the drawings in the first 6 messages on page 1.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Bringing this thread back up. Just reposted the drawings in the first 6 messages on page 1.


thanks starseeker,


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, _starseeker2_ for these drawings! I have been lurking here for a while and I wish I had come across your post sooner.

I am currently building a detailed, computer-generated Jupiter 2 that is completely animated, both inside and outside. (i.e, the doors can open/close, the landing gear works, the astrogator is animated, the gyroscope assembly gyrates, the glide tube works, the control panels & computers blink, etc.) I know this forum is geared toward physical models but there is so much information and the members here are so generous in their knowledge that I really enjoy exploring these threads.

Since this is my first post I am restricted from attaching any pics of the CG model. After 2 posts I can and will, if anyone is interested in seeing them. I have the upper deck completed, but now that I am armed with your drawings I can revise the model accordingly. I have been looking for detailed drawings of the lower deck and now I feel I can proceed. I may hit you up for the high-res versions if you still have them.

And since this is a CG model, I may even tackle that magical below-deck engine room eventually!

Thanks again!


----------



## Punchcard76 (Jun 30, 2008)

*J2 Gantry Drawings*

Starseeker, do you have any drawings of the J2 Launch Gantry ? 
All of your drawings are really great, I like the details !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zenildo Tabosa (Jul 5, 2003)

Starseeker, what about the 4 foot space pod blueprint?


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> They might have recycled the stuff to mount some other equipment, or an alien ship, or whatever. They used to do that all the time. Low budget issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor did anybody else. In this image, for example, I`m trying to figure out why could this happen?


thats cause she is on the lower deck


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I've moved all my attachments from this thread to:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/home/jkirkphotos/allalbums


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Someone requested photos of my Fox J2 blues in case trading of scans of blues was possible. The images are small (as the blues are ~37" wide) but they're posted at:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Images of LIS Blueprints/
As you can see, they're early and somwhat incomplete, but combined together they provide enough information to rectro-engineer the complete interior.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, was going to finish off the freezing area walls on my 1/24 when I discovered I'd sized the etch for the Cardatron displays incorrectly. Luckily I'd only just started drilling holes for optic fibres. Then I had a brainstorm on how I could make the etch a lot easier to paint (two layers), as I don't want to use home made decals which likely have a life span measurable in months. Which meant re-doing the artwork. Artwork done, I realized I could update my drawings to make them more accurate, too. Which is what I've done here:


----------



## Jack Holloway (Apr 28, 2019)

I know this thread is old and starseeker/starseeker2 hasn't posted in years, but I was wondering if anyone still here could send me the drawings (low res/high res/or both) via email. If so, PM me for my email address. Thanks in advance.

Got a set from a fellow member.


----------

